# electroválvula



## inseci

Hola, ¿Cómo se traduce "electroválvula? puede ser para cualquier tipo de fluido
gracias


----------



## andosahi

Simplemente _electrovalve_
aunque he visto por alguna web que usan _solenoid valve_ pero como no soy experto en el tema no te lo puedo asegurar esperemos a otras respuestas.
Saludos


----------



## inseci

OK Gracias


----------



## pacosancas

Hola,

Efectivamente, *solenoid valve* es el término utilizado.


----------



## inseci

muchas gracias pacosancas


----------



## Quimerancia

Son lo mismo. Se puede usar *electrovalve *o *solenoid valve*.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

De hecho, también en español (al menos por mis pagos) se les suele decir simplemente _solenoide_, más allá de la exactitud o corrección del término, ya que un solenoide es simplemente una bobina.


----------



## Lnewqban

The problem is that some valves use electric motors as actuators rather than solenoids.
For me an "electroválvula" is a valve that is actuated by electrical means: válvula de accionamiento eléctrico.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Lnewqban said:


> The problem is that some valves use electric motors as actuators rather than solenoids.
> For me an "electroválvula" is a valve that is actuated by electrical means: válvula de accionamiento eléctrico.


Absolutamente correcta  tu observación, Lnewqban, y coincido con la misma.
Mi comentario apuntaba a que se suele usar simplemente (e incorrectamente) _solenoide _para referirse a estas válvulas. Un desprevenido lector o traductor   que no interprete el contexto podría traducirlo como _bobina_ o _inductor_, cuando en realidad se está refiriendo a una electroválvula.


----------



## Lnewqban

Hakuna Matata said:


> Absolutamente correcta  tu observación, Lnewqban, y coincido con la misma.
> Mi comentario apuntaba a que se suele usar simplemente (e incorrectamente) _solenoide _para referirse a estas válvulas. Un desprevenido lector o traductor   que no interprete el contexto podría traducirlo como _bobina_ o _inductor_, cuando en realidad se está refiriendo a una electroválvula.


Así es, Hakuna.
Especialmente en la jerga de la refrigeración comercial, se omite lo de "válvula" casi siempre y se le llama "solenoide" a secas, lo cual es incorrecto, aunque se entienda.
En el campo de tuberías más grandes, como en la industria del petróleo, química, extinción de incendios, acueductos, etc., los actuadores a motor son mucho más comunes.
Mi comentario anterior se refería al hilo completo, solamente como una aclaración un poco más general.


----------



## Hakuna Matata




----------



## Lnewqban

Electro-válvulas pueden ser del tipo accionada por solenoide o por motor (MOV en Inglés).

Por favor, ver:
Solenoid Valves - EnggCyclopedia

Motor Operated Valve - EnggCyclopedia


----------

